# Here is my Shoal



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

My Shoal 3 RBP 5-7 inch's 1 denticula 10inch's 1 oscar 8inch's 1 rainbow shark 5 inch's


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good job! I cant keep anything w/ the caribe or terns.

Big ups to ya


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

great job!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> *Here is my Shoal, I had them together for 1 year and a half now!!*


Really? Thats interesting....


hogwash said:


> Well i had my dent with my 3 reds for about 5 months together but the dent is alot more agressive than the reds but ill take out the dent if i have to down the road


And then another three weeks = 2 more months?

By my math the natts and dentic have been together for a total of about 5 months...and I see no mention of any oscar until now....so are you on some strange Canadian calendar or are you calculating in dog years?









Nice looking tank...I just think you might want to be a little more honest if you want people to respect what you have done and not con some people into trying this based on your success.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he is on the quebec calender


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well i had my dent with my 3 reds for about 5 months together but the dent is alot more agressive than the reds but ill take out the dent if i have to down the road


And then another three weeks = 2 more months?

By my math the natts and dentic have been together for a total of about 5 months...and I see no mention of any oscar until now....so are you on some strange Canadian calendar or are you calculating in dog years?









Nice looking tank...I just think you might want to be a little more honest if you want people to respect what you have done and not con some people into trying this based on your success.
[/quote]

Yeah i went through his profile too-i just didn't want to be that rude-Thanks GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think it is rude...just being realistic. You post something like this and everyone wants to run out and try it...so I think it is only fair if you are upfront and honest about it.

5 months is nothing to sneeze at...and I have heard of people having great success with dentics and nattereri...but people should still be honest about these mixed tanks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what do you expect from a person with the screen name hogwash...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think it is rude...just being realistic. You post something like this and everyone wants to run out and try it...so I think it is only fair if you are upfront and honest about it.
> 
> 5 months is nothing to sneeze at...and I have heard of people having great success with dentics and nattereri...but people should still be honest about these mixed tanks.


Yeah sorry man-I wasn't meaning that towards you-More reffered toward myself-if that makes sense-Basically i didn't have the balls to post that-

I have my thoughts about this as well-But it wouldn't go over well if i typed out my opinion-Beter keep hush hush on this one!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well i had my dent with my 3 reds for about 5 months together but the dent is alot more agressive than the reds but ill take out the dent if i have to down the road


And then another three weeks = 2 more months?

By my math the natts and dentic have been together for a total of about 5 months...and I see no mention of any oscar until now....so are you on some strange Canadian calendar or are you calculating in dog years?









Nice looking tank...I just think you might want to be a little more honest if you want people to respect what you have done and not con some people into trying this based on your success.
[/quote]


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

mr_b401 said:


> Good job! I cant keep anything w/ the caribe or terns.
> 
> Big ups to ya


I take that back. Why lie?


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

lol welcome to piranha-fury


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the reds and the oscar look too small for being even a year old.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> the reds and the oscar look too small for being even a year old.


good catch.. my oscar grew from 1" to 12" in one year(1/06-1/07) and his looks like 6"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah sorry man-I wasn't meaning that towards you-More reffered toward myself-if that makes sense-Basically i didn't have the balls to post that-
> 
> I have my thoughts about this as well-But it wouldn't go over well if i typed out my opinion-Beter keep hush hush on this one!!!


Yeah...I know what you are saying. I tend to get frustrated when people exaggerate the things...when there are others on this forum that are making every effort to provide an accurate time line when dealing with mixing these fish.

BTW...my elongatus just passed the 6 month mark this afternoon


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

good job


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah sorry man-I wasn't meaning that towards you-More reffered toward myself-if that makes sense-Basically i didn't have the balls to post that-
> 
> I have my thoughts about this as well-But it wouldn't go over well if i typed out my opinion-Beter keep hush hush on this one!!!


Yeah...I know what you are saying. I tend to get frustrated when people exaggerate the things...when there are others on this forum that are making every effort to provide an accurate time line when dealing with mixing these fish.

BTW...my elongatus just passed the 6 month mark this afternoon








[/quote]

Yeah man-it's absolutely pointless to lie about it-some one around here will always find the right answer-I too get frustrated-But I can't handle myself like you can-i just fly off the hook usually-which is un called for too-It goes way further than just throwing some fish together and calling it a sucess ne how-I have an oddball cohab going on now for around two years-but i dont certainly call it a sucess either-

Congrats on the news Sir-Very interesting to see what you can do with this one-You know I'll be watching it closely-

As of lately I have been thinking of doing the unimaginable-Just to see what happens-Look for a new thread in the upcomming weeks-


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *These fish were in same tank divided for about a month before I removed the divider approximately January 7th.* In the time they have been together without the divider....they have only had contact that I have seen one time..and that was right after I removed the divider. I did a water change tonight and while I was filling the last tank I noticed they were hanging together...in the territory that is usually reserved for the smaller fish. Im not sure right now if this is good or bad. There are still no fin nips or any sign of aggression....however I am not real comfortable with this development.
> 
> Anyways....I created a thread with pictures in the pic forum...
> 
> Elongatus pictures.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> *These fish were in same tank divided for about a month before I removed the divider approximately January 7th.* In the time they have been together without the divider....they have only had contact that I have seen one time..and that was right after I removed the divider. I did a water change tonight and while I was filling the last tank I noticed they were hanging together...in the territory that is usually reserved for the smaller fish. Im not sure right now if this is good or bad. There are still no fin nips or any sign of aggression....however I am not real comfortable with this development.
> 
> Anyways....I created a thread with pictures in the pic forum...
> 
> Elongatus pictures.


[/quote]

LMFAO-


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

watch me get owned by GG now


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> watch me get owned by GG now


 That there is some good readin'


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

hilarious.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ck454 said:


> watch me get owned by GG now :laugh:


 That there is some good readin'
[/quote]
x2 LOL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> 6 months


Um...well.......I.........um.....


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

oh sh*t my bad we have messed up calenders in quebec for sure... too much drinking again lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 6 months


Um...well.......I.........um.....








[/quote]


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Timmy tim timmy.....please tell me the rumors of you being slow were exaggerated. It was an attempt at hypocritical humor my highforeheaded friend.









You know....his tank has been up for 5 months but he says 1.5 years...mine has been up for 1.5 months so I say 6 months......see how that works?









I will work the math for you.......

1.5 years equals 18 months. So if you divide that by 5 you get what...3.6.

Ok..so if I take 3.6 and times that by my tank life if 1.5 years I get what...5.6.

So according to hogwash's math...Im working on half a year









Anyways....Not a problem Hogwash...I do know how it feels to have a tank running for 6 months and it feels like it has been up forever...believe me









It is a nice combo and I do hope it continues.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hof


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sees hogwash 
awaits rebutle


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

This thread will contribute to making my "shoaling Unit" thread a lot bigger.......heh


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow I'm surprised you have been able to keep them all together in there for a year, How big of a tank is it?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

m.a.t.t.L said:


> Wow I'm surprised you have been able to keep them all together in there for a year, How big of a tank is it?


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> Wow I'm surprised you have been able to keep them all together in there for a year, How big of a tank is it?











[/quote]Priceless


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

lying about your fish cohabon p-fury=internet subscription $
posting info disputing current argument prior to the fact=dumb 
getting owned=priceless


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

=GG getting owned for the first time in P-Fury history........ not really


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> =GG getting owned for the first time in P-Fury history........ not really


your just asking for it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> =GG getting owned for the first time in P-Fury history........ not really


your just asking for it








[/quote]
he called me slow







I might need to take the shortbus to p-fury now


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

AHH! this was just too funny!

well done sir's youve made this dark morning alot brighter!


----------

